# Dang Tresspasser



## jw79 (Oct 12, 2016)

This year has been the worst we've had it so far with trespassers. I thought it had finally calmed down but I took a fall break vacation with the family, haven't been to my lease since Sept. 30. Stopped by today to check on things and pull cards and low and behold....What's this guy up to at these hours? Appears to have a gun in the first two pics. This is on a logging road that runs through the property, and he's coming down the hill from the interior of the property where there's no other access except from another old logging road that dead ends in the yard of our only neighbor on that side, the funny thing is I have another cam that is on the road from the neighbors that has a slower trigger speed but it triggered every time within minutes of these pics, which leads me to believe he passed it walking in and out. I've got extra cameras, so I'm gonna try to do a little set up.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 12, 2016)

Coon hunters probably with the headlamp, hopefully just looking for their dog.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 12, 2016)

Trespasser yes coon hunter yes


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 12, 2016)

What was he doing for 6 hours the first night and 1 hour the next night.  He's up to no good.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Oct 12, 2016)

Ya that's odd


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2016)

I'd buy "looking for my dog" one night.  

Two nights? Stay off my land.


----------



## screedee (Oct 13, 2016)

Harvesting his weed.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 13, 2016)

Coon hunter.


----------



## Tarpfisher (Oct 13, 2016)

weed!!


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm (Oct 13, 2016)

Ditto on the weed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2016)

screedee said:


> Harvesting his weed.





Tarpfisher said:


> weed!!





SEGeorgia10mm said:


> Ditto on the weed




That was my first thought when I first saw this thread at 5 AM this morning.  He seems to be slipping back into the deep woods  during the night so he might not be detected and I don't think that it is a coondog that he is looking for either.  Harvest time must be coming up pretty soon !!!! 

The good news is that he obviously didn't see any of your cameras apparently.   

It might not be a bad idea to have the DNR check out your surrounding property for a full blown weed patch. 


Now the other thing that came to mind is it might possibly be ginseng that he is after and if he can harvest it during the night, others might not see him and try to move in on a ginseng area or steal his "sing" !!!  I understand that there locations that it does grow up in that area.  That backpack that he has is not for looks !!!


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 13, 2016)

I'd guess he harvested it the 2 nights with the backpack and times.


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Oct 13, 2016)

_Remove your camera as soon as you can. When he comes back and sees it, he will steal it._


----------



## nmurph (Oct 13, 2016)

I looks like he has a gun in the first two pics.


----------



## rocket (Oct 13, 2016)

Weed


----------



## Lakrymator (Oct 13, 2016)

I doubt he's harvesting weed for a few reasons.  First, most outdoor weed growers wait until the first frost to harvest.  Second, you don't have a picture of him with a substantial sized bag he could have carried it out with.  Unless he's small time, growing one plant for a semi personal (few months at best) use or just coming in to check on his "crops" I'd say he's a coon hunter.  Growing a weed plant would be too risky for such a small time operation.  Then again, harvest season is around the corner so keep an eye on him.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 14, 2016)

Could be a Pokémon Go or Geocache hunter.  

I take a gun with me into the woods every time for protection if nothing else, that's not the most unusual thing he's up to.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 14, 2016)

Could be a moonshiner looking for a still site.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 14, 2016)

He is no coon hunter!!!!!!


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 14, 2016)

I hunted a friends property once and came up on about a dozen pots with pot growing in them . I went about my hunting and never said a word about it , I figured it was his personal use plants. Who hunts coons alone , no dog or companions ?


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 14, 2016)

2 different times with no dog in hand or pics of a dog in the same location. He aint no coon hunter.


----------



## mhammock (Oct 16, 2016)

maybe pig Hunting?


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't buy he is a coon hunter.  
I do buy he is looking in on his weed.


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Oct 16, 2016)

Looks like in the second picture he spotted the red glow of your camera and is shielding his face.


----------



## Blackston (Oct 16, 2016)

Might just be a tweeker


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 16, 2016)

Could have been coon hunting the first night and lost more than his dog. Backtracked the second night to see if he lost it in that area. Ive sit many hours with my Uncle coon hunting. Sometimes until daylight. One of the reasons I quit.


----------



## Captain Bachlott (Oct 16, 2016)

Probably a body in the back.


----------



## jcdona (Oct 16, 2016)

He don't need a gun cause it ain't coon season. I think it comes in Dec 1. No


----------



## bubbafowler (Oct 18, 2016)

So did no one notice the pistol in his right hand in the last picture?


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Oct 19, 2016)

bubbafowler said:


> So did no one notice the pistol in his right hand in the last picture?



I see it now... Thats why im always toting my 40 with 17 in it.


----------



## kiltman (Oct 19, 2016)

> most outdoor weed growers wait until the first frost to harvest.



Lakrymator,  Are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## nmurph (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm not sure I see a pistol, but he's definitely got a gun in the first two.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Oct 20, 2016)

Gave up my lease of 4 years in lyrley this year. It is the worst area I have ever seen for trespassers and poachers.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2016)

So have you called the Po Po on him yet?


----------



## jw79 (Oct 21, 2016)

We've already tried that route before, it does no good unless we can 100% ID him, but I think we've figured out who it is, and he's not coon hunting. Got a few well placed, well camouflaged cameras set up now on his trail in, so if he comes back and we get pics good enough to make a positive ID we will contact authorities.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 21, 2016)

Now this is the case where a good black out "no glow" camera will come in handy.  Good luck

Let him walk, will be a good'n next year.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 21, 2016)

That's no coon hunter. Dope harvester. I know hundreds and hundreds of coon hunters. I've never saw a single one strap ok a backpack.


----------



## Lakrymator (Oct 21, 2016)

kiltman said:


> Lakrymator,  Are you trying to tell us something?



Not about me haha.  I stayed in school when I was younger, and I don't mess with crap like that.  But I had a few stupid friends that chose other lifestyles.  I really don't know what this guy was up to, but it seemed a little early to be plucking his greens.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> That's no coon hunter. Dope harvester. I know hundreds and hundreds of coon hunters. I've never saw a single one strap ok a backpack.



Start a trend.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2016)

LTZ25 said:


> I hunted a friends property once and came up on about a dozen pots with pot growing in them . I went about my hunting and never said a word about it , I figured it was his personal use plants. Who hunts coons alone , no dog or companions ?



A lot of people.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2016)

Plus coon season is in but that's still no coonhunter


----------



## Johnny 71 (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't think it's a grower, everyone knows not to carry a gun when around their plants, it turns a small crime into a serious felony, hope this helps


----------



## Blackston (Oct 22, 2016)

Any updates on what's really goin on


----------



## Lakrymator (Oct 22, 2016)

Johnny 71 said:


> I don't think it's a grower, everyone knows not to carry a gun when around their plants, it turns a small crime into a serious felony, hope this helps



Growing is a felony, and a pretty big crime if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Blackston (Oct 22, 2016)

Think he's talkin about mandatory federal minimum sentences for possession of a firearm while committing a felony


----------



## poolecw (Oct 24, 2016)

99 out of 100 coon hunters will have their dog leash strapped across their body.

He is not coon hunting.


----------



## TenPointDOWN (Oct 30, 2016)

any luck??


----------

